# Doctor Shadow's Body Bag Build



## DoctorShadow

So, I have read some GREAT ways to build a body bag. But I didn't have any foam or large sheets of plastic, so I tried my own.

Last year I bought a bunch of foam heads so I knew the head would be no problem. I took a bunch of plastic shopping bags and began to stuff them with newspaper. I used masking tape to wrap around to hold everything together.










Once I got the body form I needed arms. I had some bubble wrap from a package I got in the mail. This worked great for one arm. The other was A long piece of plastic from a rug and some more shopping bags wrapped around it. 
Oh, and later on I ran out of newspapper. I just stuff bags into one bag. Use what you can find! 

The body Form...









After the form is done it's time for the bag! I had two large white trash bags. I put the dummy in but was a bit short. So I put the dummy in feet first in the next bag. Duct tape to get more of the form and will there you have it!










Cost nothing and cand be made with stuff found around the house. Now, I just have to build up some more newspaper to make one more!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks DS. I really wanted to do a body bag this year, but unfortunately my neighbor had her mother brought out in one. I would of definitely giving this one a try. It looks really good. Except one thing it needs a little blood...hee hee.


----------



## The Archivist

Nice work, DS. Now I'm wondering where this would work at Ghost Train...hmm, maybe the improved western scene....


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great example of using what you have to work with. I like to see props that are made that way come out as nice as that one did. It proves you dont have to spend alot of money to do good work.


----------



## kprimm

Nice work, now i will think twice when i grab a bag to take my lunch to work.


----------



## scareme

Looks great! I plan on using this idea. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## DoctorShadow

Thanks for the nice comments and glad I could help. I like looking for ways to cut the $$$ corners. I have found out by doing this it helps exercise my imagination as well. 

I plan to make another dummy this weekend. I'm going to try to put the arms down by the side and see how that will look.


----------



## morbidmike

So simple with an awsome effect great job!!!!!


----------



## Silent Requiem

i like it, its effective and i have a natural tendancy to hoard plastic bags and water bottles, so its perfect! this is how i stuffed my Undine.


----------



## SuperCreep31

*Thanks*

thanks you! i used your idea in halloween 2009 and everyone commented about it. i kinda changed one thing though... look at the pics below:


















what i did is i made a paper mache balloon and put the dracula mask that i got from a neighbor's garage sale (what a steal!) over the paper mache. hope you like it! thanks again


----------



## hpropman

Just Hanging around - I like him


----------



## Mad Mad Mark

Hey DS very creative ! yet more proof you don't always have too spend a wad of $$$ to get a good prop !


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

wow lol that gives me a really good idea! where'd you get your foam heads? i cant find em anywhere... I think ill have one of those leaning up against a wall and then another one laying next to it in a kind of murder scene type thing lol add some dirt and blood and ill be good to go! now i think ill need some bedsheets though i could use white bedsheets for the actual bag so it looks like some crazed maniac did it quickly to escape the scene! DUN DUN DUNNNN


----------



## debbie5

You can make a head shape from a paper mached balloon....


----------



## Nightwing

Excellent idea! I throw away way too many of those plastic bags, now I have a use for them...


----------



## SuperCreep31

yeah...u just put the mask over the paper mache balloon...it's a lot cheaper than buying a wig head-that's for sure!


----------



## wayne 1958

DoctorShadow said:


> So, I have read some GREAT ways to build a body bag. But I didn't have any foam or large sheets of plastic, so I tried my own.
> 
> Last year I bought a bunch of foam heads so I knew the head would be no problem. I took a bunch of plastic shopping bags and began to stuff them with newspaper. I used masking tape to wrap around to hold everything together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got the body form I needed arms. I had some bubble wrap from a package I got in the mail. This worked great for one arm. The other was A long piece of plastic from a rug and some more shopping bags wrapped around it.
> Oh, and later on I ran out of newspapper. I just stuff bags into one bag. Use what you can find!
> 
> The body Form...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the form is done it's time for the bag! I had two large white trash bags. I put the dummy in but was a bit short. So I put the dummy in feet first in the next bag. Duct tape to get more of the form and will there you have it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cost nothing and cand be made with stuff found around the house. Now, I just have to build up some more newspaper to make one more!


I tried this but I also used black trash bags to wrap it.
It turned out GREAT thank you
I can't wait to try some more projects


----------

